# UF/vinyl siding



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I know it's hackwork, but with personal opinions aside, using strictly the NEC, what code section would you use, to turn down sunlight resistant UF fished behind vinyl siding?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's less than 1 1/4 " under the finished surface. Now UF run surface over 8' is another story.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> It's less than 1 1/4 " under the finished surface. Now UF run surface over 8' is another story.


Can you show me the code section that would apply here?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Can you show me the code section that would apply here?


If i had my codebook handy.....Unfortunately It's buried deep in my truck which is buried deep in the snow out there. And i'm fixing a rum and coke patiently awaiting a pal to plow my driveway.:thumbup:


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> It's less than 1 1/4 " under the finished surface. Now UF run surface over 8' is another story.


Keyword in OP = fished

I don't think there is any way to fail it even though I don't like it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

kwired said:


> Keyword in OP = fished
> 
> I don't think there is any way to fail it even though I don't like it.


It's still to close to the finished surface.....but then I've snaked romex behind wood shingles in the far past as a JM just to minimize interior damage . Whatever works sometimes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> It's still to close to the finished surface...


Still would like to see the code section that applies here.

Get your snow shoes on.....:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Still would like to see the code section that applies here.
> 
> Get your snow shoes on.....:laughing:


After the Rum and coke (what's the first step  ) I'm sure one will be found. :thumbsup: Of course it won't actually be true but...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Still would like to see the code section that applies here.
> 
> Get your snow shoes on.....:laughing:


please bring the dancer back:thumbup:. My wife hated her.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I see no violation.:no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> It's less than 1 1/4 " under the finished surface. *Now UF run surface over 8' is another story.*




Explain the 8' please.:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've ended uplifting vinyl siding,slicing out a strech of sheating or 4" holesawing access holes to drill out studs and pull romex. There is an easier way ???


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Explain the 8' please.:blink:


sleaving wires under 8' to prevent physical damage. We are required out here to do the same with SE services


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> If i had my codebook handy.....Unfortunately It's buried deep in my truck which is buried deep in the snow out there. And i'm fixing a rum and coke *patiently awaiting a pal to plow my driveway*.:thumbup:


Is that some kind of euphemism?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I've ended uplifting vinyl siding,slicing out a strech of sheating or 4" holesawing access holes to drill out studs and pull romex. There is an easier way ???



Most the time I'll just cut the sheetrock before I go thru all that but I have done it. If they have wall paper then you can't cut it. We ended up doing just what you did.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Is that some kind of euphemism?


I don't touch shovels, snow or dirt....That is for the illegals.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> sleaving wires under 8' to prevent physical damage. We are required out here to do the same with SE services




Ah...I knew the NEC was protected above 5 feet. I did not consider a local code.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Most the time I'll just cut the sheetrock before I go thru all that but I have done it. If they have wall paper then you can't cut it. We ended up doing just what you did.


It all depends on the finish, wallpaper, etc, cust paint. No two jobs are the same. The latest was adding exterior lighting for the weekend party and the lady stressed no conduit and no signs of us ever being there. Time consuming and expensive but I'll cater to their needs as neccessary.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I don't touch shovels, snow or dirt....That is for the illegals.


Not an illegal euphemism, but driveway = sphincter euphemism.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Ah...I knew the NEC was protected above 5 feet. I did not consider a local code.


What? :blink:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> What? :blink:



And I had been doing so well lately.......
Let me rephrase...... in the nec I have seen some cases where if wiring was installed surface mounted below 60 inches then it requires protection from physical damage. I think I have anyway.:001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The NEC does not specify any height, it just says 'protect where subject to damage' beyond that other than local amendments it is the inspectors call.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> If i had my codebook handy.....Unfortunately It's buried deep in my truck which is buried deep in the snow out there. *And i'm fixing a rum and coke patiently awaiting a pal to plow my driveway.*:thumbup:


Is that all you pay him?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The NEC does not specify any height, it just says 'protect where subject to damage' beyond that other than local amendments it is the inspectors call.



It may be a local code and I just assumed it was a nec issue. I read 60" somewhere. I just can't remember where right now.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I read 60" somewhere. I just can't remember where right now.


Stop stealing lines from inspectors. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> It may be a local code and I just assumed it was a nec issue. I read 60" somewhere. I just can't remember where right now.


 
:no::no:


electricmanscott said:


> Stop stealing lines from inspectors. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> :no::no:



Well below 5 feet cable would be subject to damage IMO....So it would require protection up to a height to be determined by the ahj.  Or at least here it is...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Well below 5 feet cable would be subject to damage IMO....So it would require protection up to a height to be determined by the ahj.  Or at least here it is...


Still not an NEC rule no matter how you argue it :no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Still not an NEC rule no matter how you argue it :no:




I admitted that. But protection when required is.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> . But protection when required is.


What does that mean? :blink:

Up is up when it is up?????????


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> What does that mean? :blink:
> 
> Up is up when it is up?????????



Where subject to physical damage cables must be protected by some means.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Where subject to physical damage cables must be protected by some means.



Everything in this world is subject to damage.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Everything in this world is subject to damage.



Especially if I'm involved.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

kwired said:


> Is that all you pay him?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
I;m the one needing a drink.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I;m the one needing a drink.


You make it sound like you have been going without. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> I;m the one needing a drink.


If my friend was going to plow my driveway.. id need a drink too, maybe 2


~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> You make it sound like you have been going without. :laughing:


I am and i could have really used one today ......I'm a weekend warrior.:thumbup:


----------

